# Current settlement visa processing times (US to UK)



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a US citizen, applying from here, for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK. I know the UKBA and NYC Processing office post some settlement visa processing times on the website (which are somewhat updated), but I'm hoping to get information and recent experiences from people regarding *priority vs non-priority*.

I understand it depends a fair bit on how straightforward your application is (which ours should be very straightforward and hopefully quite solid in terms of evidence), but we're trying to decide whether to pay for priority or not. I know $300 will likely speed it up but how many days/weeks on avg?

Loads of thanks to anyone with some info!


----------



## SiGuy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Angela,

We sent off our unmarried partner visa on the 3rd Jan, it was received in Sheffield on the 7th, a decision was made on the 15th and we received the passport, with visa stamp, today (20th). We did not pay for priority processing or for expedited shipping.

Hope this helps! We are glad to have saved some money on shipping and processing!


----------



## phoeberoden (Dec 4, 2013)

I applied for a spouse visa on Dec 12 - submitted paperwork to Sheffield that was received on Dec 19, and we had our approval on Dec 24 (visa dated Dec 23 so apparently it takes a day for the email to kick out?). We did NOT pay for priority.

My husband is in the RAF, makes well over the required financial information, and I sent in significant relationship proof...so ours was pretty straightforward and was approved in essentially 2 business days.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

*Same situation…*



angela2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a US citizen, applying from here, for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK. I know the UKBA and NYC Processing office post some settlement visa processing times on the website (which are somewhat updated), but I'm hoping to get information and recent experiences from people regarding *priority vs non-priority*.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation as you, only I've already submitted my application, on Jan. 13 it was delivered to the UKBA in New York, but I have yet to receive a letter of acknowledgement from them, which means either they have forgotten to send one (which they apparently do sometimes) or my application hasn't been opened for processing yet. I was hoping to be in the UK by the end of February, and the processing times from Nov. 2013 (the most recent ones on the UKBA website), looked promising so I opted to save my $300. 

However, in retrospect I really wish I would have elected for priority service, if for anything, peace of mind. I've contacted World Bridge and the UKBA. Worldbridge has responded and simply stated that they can't provide me with any status as to how long it will take to process my visa. It's very frustrating, but I understand, there is just no way of knowing at this point whether I am 5th in the pile or 50th. 

So I got word that I can pay for delayed priority service, and it might help by putting my visa on the top of the pile, but they still can't say how long it will take, however just knowing that it will be reviewed sooner I think will help my worried mind.

I don't know your particular situation, but if it's anything like mine…My husband (then fiancé) flew over last month, just before Christmas, we married where we met, then he flew back to UK earlier this month, and now we're just waiting until we can enjoy married life together…I would say splurge for priority service, your love is worth it.

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Mrs. Watkin


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MrsWatkin said:


> I'm in the same situation as you, only I've already submitted my application, on Jan. 13 it was delivered to the UKBA in New York, but I have yet to receive a letter of acknowledgement from them, which means either they have forgotten to send one (which they apparently do sometimes) or my application hasn't been opened for processing yet. I was hoping to be in the UK by the end of February, and the processing times from Nov. 2013 (the most recent ones on the UKBA website), looked promising so I opted to save my $300.
> 
> However, in retrospect I really wish I would have elected for priority service, if for anything, peace of mind. I've contacted World Bridge and the UKBA. Worldbridge has responded and simply stated that they can't provide me with any status as to how long it will take to process my visa. It's very frustrating, but I understand, there is just no way of knowing at this point whether I am 5th in the pile or 50th.
> 
> ...


Settlement visas, which is what a spouse visa is, are processed in Sheffield, UK. So, by sending your application to New York you're relying on them to send it to Sheffield. They have been doing this but obviously it adds extra time onto processing.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Settlement visas, which is what a spouse visa is, are processed in Sheffield, UK. So, by sending your application to New York you're relying on them to send it to Sheffield. They have been doing this but obviously it adds extra time onto processing.


nyclon,

This is something that has really been troubling me, as I KNEW that settlement visas get processed in Sheffield, however, when I completed and filled out my application for a Wife Settlement Visa, via the new visa4uk website, it explicitly said my visa was to be sent to the UKBA at the British Consulate General in NYC. So I did that, thinking maybe things were changed. So I understand the delay, but not the lack of consistency in their systems…


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone recently sent their application by error to NY and it took UKBA something like 2 weeks to send it on to Sheffield.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Great….Thanks for letting me know. I really wish that would have been clarified in application itself. I saw a number of typo errors as well during the online application. I suppose it could have been because I completed it during the Beta of their new website. I don't know if I should point this out to them and maybe file a complaint, as like I said explicitly says to send the application to the New York office even though it is a settlement visa. Wish I would have asked all of you sooner, sometimes being impatient is a bad thing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hindsight is a great thing but all you can do now is to wait patiently for UKBA to transfer your application to Sheffield. 
Did you include a return waybill with FedEx, UPS etc for the return of your documents?


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

No, no return bill, another thing I overlooked. I thought they were still doing the return service, but saw that ended in May. I was waiting to find out what I should do for that. Any advice? I was planning on sending a letter to the Entry Clearance manager, with a waybill for return postage. 
Also since you are in such a info giving mood and helpful… WorldBridge confirmed I could purchase priority service after the fact, and fax the receipt to the UKBA now to be matched up with my application. They said it would get my visa to the top of the pile now, so I didn't know if this would be worth doing, especially since I may have already lost so much time with them needing to forward my application to the UK. Money is not a matter for me at this point.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Best to wait until your application is processed and they contact you about waybill. You need to open an account with FedEx etc to which the return carriage will be charged.
You can try doing priority, but there is no way of knowing how effective it will be in speeding up your application process.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I'll wait a few more days and see if I hear something, if not I might go ahead and do the priority, I figure it can't delay it and might help. My husband's brother is getting married in the UK in mid March, and I was hoping to be over there by then. :/


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello & Welcome!

Here is my successful timeline (with a bit of extra info for the curious)

September 10th 2011: Moved to England for Masters degree
December 20th 2012: British boyfriend & I moved in together
November 4th 2013: Returned to USA, as UK student visa expired on November 6th
December 20th 2013: Boyfriend flew out to the USA for the holidays/wedding
December 31st 2013: Boyfriend & I were married in the USA on New Years Eve 

*January 1st 2014:* We sent off the online VAF4A Application
*January 4th 2014:* Husband (!) flew back to the UK with all of our documentation (4.8lbs worth, except for my biometrics)
*January 6th 2014:* Biometrics appointment + sent biometrics receipt to Husband via FedEx overnight
*January 18th 2014:* Husband mailed off package to Sheffield with additional bank & work statements
*January 20th 2014:* FedEx delivery to Sheffield 
*January 22nd 2014:* email from UKBA saying "your package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."
*January 24th 2014 (morning):* email from UKBA saying "a decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
*January 24th 2014 (afternoon): * pickup by FedEx
*January 27th 2014 (morning):* delivery to my parent's home here in the USA - APPROVED! We saw on the visa that it had actually been approved on the 23rd of January, which, as fate would have it, is our anniversary!


*** we did no priority or courier service - we simply paid for FedEx's fastest delivery times.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for this info! You're situation is very similar to mine. I actually just received word from Sheffield that my visa was opened today, so hopefully won't be too much longer now! Congratulations to you and your husband!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So it has taken almost two weeks for your parcel to arrive in UK, ready to be looked at by ECO.


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Exactly, I guess I was worrying for nothing. So as long as people post their application to the right address (in Sheffield), there probably isn't a need for priority service.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

MrsWatkin said:


> Exactly, I guess I was worrying for nothing. So as long as people post their application to the right address (in Sheffield), there probably isn't a need for priority service.


I wouldn't say that. It would appear that U.S citizens are being processed very quickly currently, the quickest in a long while. This has only been the case for a couple of months and UKBA slow down and speed up depending on work volume/changes to rules etc. Priority service should always be kept in mind. For peace of mind's sake if anything.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all. I had double checked with Worldbridge and was aware to send my application straight to Sheffield, as well as the need to open an account through FedEx for return shipping. I think since the turn around times seem fast, and our application is very straight forward, that we won't bother with priority and will just pay for the fastest shipping possible. Thanks to all of you for the help and for the recent processing timelines, which seem super fast overall! Fingers crossed and best of luck to you all


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Update!

So I just received my APPROVED visa in the post today!! Very excited to depart in 18 days!! Had the confirmation that a decision was made on 4/2, when it was dispatched, however the visa is dated for 31/01/2014, so they decided very quickly as well (3 days). I never received a waybill for the return of my passport and original documents, but they sent them all back anyway via UPS.

Good luck to those still applying!


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

Joppa,

So where should documents for a UK Spouse Visa be sent to? I was under the impression it was to be sent to the NY office as well.

Clarification would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## MrsWatkin (Jan 28, 2014)

Gatrgurl305,

DEFINITELY send your Spouse visa to:

UK Visas and Immigration,
International Operations and Visa,
6 Millsands,
Sheffield,
S3 8NH,
United Kingdom

You can send it to NY, like I did, but it delayed my application by over two weeks. The above address was given to me by WorldBridge, after the fact. It was very confusing since the printed out application says to send it to New York. I'm going to make a comment about that on my customer satisfaction survey!


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I was under the impression I was to send it to NY.

And CONGRATS on your visa! Such wonderful news. Really does give me hope.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

*Waiting since April 3rd*

This is interesting to read. The solicitors helping us with my wife's settlement application at first told us to post it to New York. We included a return postage label (the quickest, most expensive postage - we'd already been apart from each other for two months at this point!) but were incredibly disappointed when the application was returned saying we instead had to send it to Sheffield. The NYC office also took over a week to send it back to us, so we nearly missed the two week window. 

The explanation from the firm helping us was that the policy had changed during our application and they weren't aware. From reading this thread it looks more like it had changed some time ago, but until recently (as someone said) the NYC office has been forwarding mis-sent applications on to Sheffield.

Anyway, we had the acknowledgement email back from the Home Office on the 3rd of April. It is now coming up to eight weeks, and we haven't head anything, apart from a response to a status enquiry two weeks ago that simply stated that the application hadn't been looked at yet.

It is remarkable to me how much the processing times seem to fluctuate - when the data updated from January to February (or maybe Feb- March) the 90% bucket leapt up from 15 days to 30 days. Our has now been waiting for 30 working days. I am starting to worry that we won't be able to do a summer holiday together


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Non-priority cases are now taking 8-10 weeks from when your package arrives in Sheffield. So you should hear from them soonish.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

Hearing that has made my day. Thanks!

Would you mind advising me on something regarding priority service? We opted not to take it in the end, mainly because our solicitor said it really only applied to the logistical processing times that happened in NYC. Once it got to Sheffield, they said, it made no difference.

How accurate would you say this?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*;-)*

Judging by observing the wait times here as far as priority vs. non priority: your solicitor's advice in this instance is not very accurate. I emailed last week and basically was told if I upgraded to priority it would definitely speed things up. op2:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

YourLocalGP said:


> Hearing that has made my day. Thanks!
> 
> Would you mind advising me on something regarding priority service? We opted not to take it in the end, mainly because our solicitor said it really only applied to the logistical processing times that happened in NYC. Once it got to Sheffield, they said, it made no difference.
> 
> How accurate would you say this?


Completely inaccurate. I don't know what you mean by "the logistical processing times that happened in NYC" because settlement visas aren't processed in NYC whether they are postal or priority. Had you opted for priority when you sent it to Sheffield, your visa would have been issued by now. Priority applications have been going through in 2-3 weeks and as Joppa said, non-priority have been taking 8-10 weeks. At this point since you are 8 weeks in, paying for priority would be pointless as you should hear something in the next 2 weeks anyway.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

Thank you to both of you.

The quality of the advice we have been getting from this firm seems to be going from bad worse. It makes me worry that the application is going to be rejected because of something else that we were misinformed about.

We have been advised by another party to start putting together a record of issues with thier advice. Do you mind me asking where the 8-10 week figure comes from? It doesn't matter if it is anecdotal or just on aggregate from your experience on the forums, anything is worth mentioning.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Wait Times*

Sir-

I am currently into my 8th week from electronically filing my Spouse Visa: I emailed last 
week and was told that my application was still in the Non Priority queue and they could not tell me realistically when it would be looked at.

I am familiar with no less than a dozen applicants who filed after me, upgraded to priority, and are now in the UK with their families.

Good luck-


----------



## rr_ (May 31, 2014)

hi there, ive been coming across so much varying information that my current anxiety as i await my settlement visa has quickly escalated. 

I applied at worldbridge in toronto. I was notified via email that my application was sent off to sheffield on the 16th of may. It was sent using dhl. 

i was told by the official who collected my papers that it would take a minimum of 12 weeks. The visa4uk website states that 100% are processed within 30 days, earliest happening in 10 days. 

Now, am I to receive an email once my visa has BEGUN the processing steps? or just when its completed? It has been merely 2 weeks with a bank holiday involved. I know my worry might be premature. However, according to most of the information on this forum i would assume to have had word of my application's reception at least by now.... or am i truly waiting 12 weeks..... 

I also realise that processing times fluctuate monthly...any updated info would be greatly appreciated. 

it is also a great shame that nowhere on any websites had i ever come across the option to expedite. Imagine my fury when the official asked me if i wanted to expedite my visa application during my interview...as i sat there lacking the $570 that it would have cost me for that peace of mind. 

sooo 12 weeks? 10 days? 30 days? which is it for the month of may...

ty


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We don't know yet, but non-priority applications that arrived in Sheffield in March are now being processed. As we now approach the peak time for visa applications, I expect May applicants to have to wait longer, say 10-12 weeks before their case will be looked at. So you may have to wait till end of July/beginning of August for any news. 
You can if you like pay for priority now and fax the receipt to Sheffield for US$510. Then you can expect to hear from them in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rr_ (May 31, 2014)

Joppa said:


> We don't know yet, but non-priority applications that arrived in Sheffield in March are now being processed. As we now approach the peak time for visa applications, I expect May applicants to have to wait longer, say 10-12 weeks before their case will be looked at. So you may have to wait till end of July/beginning of August for any news.
> You can if you like pay for priority now and fax the receipt to Sheffield for US$510. Then you can expect to hear from them in 2-3 weeks.


thank you for this information...i was told that priority could not be paid for after the application was sent in at the time of my interview. 

In any case, where can i find out more information about who/where i can actually pay for this? as i mentioned earlier, i have failed to find any information about this anywhere online...if there is a url or a phone number i could access kindly let me know.

many thanks again!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Peak times?*



> As we now approach the peak time for visa applications, I expect May applicants to have to wait longer, say 10-12 weeks before their case will be looked at.


Joppa, what are the peak times of year for visa applications? What are the valleys?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is another thread with details of how to buy priority for Sheffield visa hub.

The busiest time for visa applications is a period leading up to summer holidays, which also coincides with demand for student visas. So I'd say June/July. Plus before Christmas. Quietest time is just after the New Year, Jan and Feb usually.


----------



## rr_ (May 31, 2014)

I have a feeling that the ability to pay for priority after the application has been sent out - and following visa app interviews isn't an option for world Bridge users Canadians.. It is also mentioned on the ukvi website in bold letters. I will however be contacting Sheffield after the weekend.

Out of curiosity are all applications processed in order? Or does each country have its own que. The information varies greatly even between Canada and the US. Which leads me to wonder....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is separate processing for each country.


----------



## brooksey66 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Help is very much appreciated*

My wife is currently in America waiting on a response from her visa application. She submitted the application in early April. We got an email from UPS saying the package had been delivered April 14th. However we never got a confirmation email from the application centre until April 28th. I was just wondering if anybody knew any reasons for this two week delay. We never thought in our wildest dreams that it would take much longer than a month based on the percentages from the previous months. My wife is actually 6 months pregnant and due to have our child on September 25th. As you can imagine we are both quite miserable having been apart for over 2 months now in such an important and special time in our lives as it will be our first child. Im reading posts on here that are saying it is taking anywhere from 10-12 weeks and I was wondering where this information is coming from as we have searched as much as we possibly can. Is there anyway we can now speed up the process and pay for priority service. Websites I have been on say it must be done before the application is placed. However, having read this post, I see that you are saying it is still possible. Having read that it is taking 10-12 weeks processing time, the two weeks of them not even starting our process becomes a big deal now. The longer this takes us the more complications it is going to cause as it is not advised to travel within the 3rd trimester which is in 5 weeks time which would put us at the 10-12 week marker depending on the april 14th or 28th date. We really don't know what to do at this point and would appreciate any advice possible. The application centre are not aware of the pregnancy. Would letting them know change anything?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yes they are*



brooksey66 said:


> My wife is currently in America waiting on a response from her visa application. She submitted the application in early April. We got an email from UPS saying the package had been delivered April 14th. However we never got a confirmation email from the application centre until April 28th. I was just wondering if anybody knew any reasons for this two week delay. We never thought in our wildest dreams that it would take much longer than a month based on the percentages from the previous months. My wife is actually 6 months pregnant and due to have our child on September 25th. As you can imagine we are both quite miserable having been apart for over 2 months now in such an important and special time in our lives as it will be our first child. Im reading posts on here that are saying it is taking anywhere from 10-12 weeks and I was wondering where this information is coming from as we have searched as much as we possibly can. Is there anyway we can now speed up the process and pay for priority service. Websites I have been on say it must be done before the application is placed. However, having read this post, I see that you are saying it is still possible. Having read that it is taking 10-12 weeks processing time, the two weeks of them not even starting our process becomes a big deal now. The longer this takes us the more complications it is going to cause as it is not advised to travel within the 3rd trimester which is in 5 weeks time which would put us at the 10-12 week marker depending on the april 14th or 28th date. We really don't know what to do at this point and would appreciate any advice possible. The application centre are not aware of the pregnancy. Would letting them know change anything?


Sir-
Yes, you can upgrade to Priority service which I would do ASAP. There are many links on this board on how to do it. I don't think emailing UKVI will help your cause, but upgrading to priority will. Good Luckreggers:


----------



## rjackso8 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello. Reading through this thread is making me depressed. I am currently waiting for my settlement visa and am getting more and more worried. I submitted my application online on April 22, had my biometrics taken April 24 and mailed my packet that same day. Problem is, I sent it to New York after double checking with several people and verifying that that was the office listed on my application. I didn't receive my packet back until May 9th, a full 2 weeks after it was shipped. I shipped it to Sheffield the very next day, but I am now worried about the 2-week limit on biometrics. I am also wondering if priority handling can be added after the fact and if it worth it. They have had it in hand for 13 working days, but my husband has already arrived in England and I am anxious to be there. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

rr_ said:


> Now, am I to receive an email once my visa has BEGUN the processing steps? or just when its completed? It has been merely 2 weeks with a bank holiday involved. I know my worry might be premature. However, according to most of the information on this forum i would assume to have had word of my application's reception at least by now.... or am i truly waiting 12 weeks.....
> ty


I am answering not as an expert but just as someone else involved in the same process as you: By now, I believe you should have received an email stating that the application was received. We got this a few days after the package arrived (we knew this from the tracking info).

Check your spam/junk folders for that, perhaps. 

After that, to the best of my knowledge you will not receive anything else until a decision has been made. Then they tell you only that the decision has been reached in another email, and post back your documents and hopefully the visa.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

I note that this week the processing data was updated for April. It now has this disheartening set of numbers:

Number of days to process application 3 days 5 days 10 days 15 days 30 days 60 days 90 days 120 days
% of applications decided 7% 9% 34% 50% 73% 99% 99% 99%

Another thing has also changed, I notice: When making an enquiry to the Home Office, the stock reply (that so far for us has just stated that our application has not been looked at yet) now says "We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. "

Would anyone care to speculate on what this could mean? Our solicitors don't appear to have any idea as they merely copied and pasted it to us with no explanation. Perhaps it means that they are missing some sort of target, or has there been a hold put on processing them? Is it just down to load?

We are now on week eight, taking into account bank holidays. The last enquiry we made was last week stating that the application had not been considered yet. I wish we had some sort of insight into what might be happening that would lead to these "99%" figures appearing for every time boundary in the statistics. It means we cannot even plan to see each other in October!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless there are some unknown organisational or procedural problems at Sheffield, the only thing I can think of is workload. It is a very busy time for visa applications, and there is spring - summer peak because this is the time of the year when many people come to a major decision in their lives, because of such factors as end of financial year (when many new jobs appear and appointments made), people finishing their degrees and courses, better weather, holiday times (good time to move if you have kids).


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

Hi, we are in the same position as you (applying from USA, and sent the package to NYC first only for it to be returned). We got our confirmation on April 3rd and are still waiting. However - we also heard from our solicitors that another client of theirs, who had their application submitted "within 48 hours" of ours, has just had theirs approved. They were applying from KL.

Fingers crossed for you. It is horrible having to wait this long. My wife is the applicant and she has now been away for five months, as she was in the US for a while before the application. We never thought that it would go well into the summer.


----------



## Climber (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi

My US fiancee sent in a priority application which was acknowledged with a five figure uk visa ref. On 10 June they asked us for an intl account number for return of docs. This was strange as we definitely enclosed a fedEx return envelope, completed in front of the fedex guy to make sure it was right. We supplied a fedex intl account number that same day.

Next thing she got was this:

Sent: Tue, Jul 1, 2014 8:31:28 AM 

Dear Ms XX,
Thank you for your application for settlement in the United Kingdom.
To help me consider your application, please provide me the following documents. Please scan these documents and email them to [standard VisaSheffield email address]. Alternatively, send these documents by post to the address below.

Documents required:

· Completed Appendix 2

Information on the financial requirements and the documentary evidence required can be found at the following link:-

I HAVE THE LINK BUT CANT POST IT AS IM A NEW MEMBER

Please do not hesitate to email me at this address if you need assistance.
To enable me to decide your case promptly it is essential that you reply as soon as you can. If you do not produce the information requested by 12th July 2014, the application will be considered on the basis of the documents and information you have already provided. This could result in the application being refused, as provided for in Appendix FM of the Immigration Rules.

XX
Entry Clearance Officer
UK Visas & Immigration

I carefully read the guidance (doc updated April 2014 and clearer than anything else I've seen). As financial sponsor I sent what I realised was missing by next day delivery, asking for confirmation that this was correct as the email from Sheffield was not specific. 

My fiancee filled out the entire appendix 2 again, in case she had missed out anything and emailed that to them. She too asked for confirmation as to what they wanted. So far neither of us have had a reply. Does this sound normal procedure? 

I believe that they only ask for extra docs if in other respects they are minded to approve your application. I now realise I did not send a home inspection report, though did send my annual council tax bill, with my name on it. Is the home inspection report an essential doc for a settlement visa? They did not request it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Appendix 2 is a required document. You are lucky that they asked you for it. It does not mean that you should expect approval.

A property inspection is recommended if you are sharing accommodation with friends or family.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Unless there are some unknown organisational or procedural problems at Sheffield, the only thing I can think of is workload. It is a very busy time for visa applications, and there is spring - summer peak because this is the time of the year when many people come to a major decision in their lives, because of such factors as end of financial year (when many new jobs appear and appointments made), people finishing their degrees and courses, better weather, holiday times (good time to move if you have kids).


I saw an article the other day discussing the IT problems that UKVI has been having since it switched from the UKBA last year. I don't know what kind of impact that might have, though.


----------



## Climber (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Nyclon. We definitely sent appendix 2 first time round, hence our email request for clarification...which was never answered! So we resent everything we could think of.

How long do you think we should typically still be waiting for them to decide our case?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no set timeframe. It will take as long as it does.


----------



## Climber (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

Their email asking for more financial information was very vague, especially as we had definitely submitted appendix 2. My fiancee never did get a reply as to what was missing. This is surprising as they said "do not hesitate to contact me by email if you need assistance".

The emails [only automated receipt received] and documents we sent clearly showed the visa app five figure number. As they did not reply is it worth sending a follow up (now 22 working days later) to check there has not been a break down in communication or do you think we should just wait?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd just wait. They are very busy.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

I am over the moon to report that we received my wife's Leave to Remain visa three days ago, after a wait since April 3rd this year. It actually seems as though the data given on the "beta" home office website back then was accurate - perhaps by coincidence - as it arrived within the 120 working days frame that was provided for 100% of applications back in April.

(I notice that the HO has given up even stating that the estimated processing times will ever be back, and have just removed that information from the site, which I think is pretty disgraceful)

For anyone in a comparable situation, my wife is American, and this is an application for a Limited Leave to Remain visa ('LLR'). 

We have not been separated this whole time, thanks to the discovery that she was entitled to apply for a second, parallel passport. We did this so she could travel to elsewhere in Europe for a holiday, but were told by the enquiry phone number (the premium one that asks you for credit card info) that it could also be used to travel to the UK, her being a tourist, while her main passport was being held. Now she has two passports and both are valid until their respective expiry dates.

It is awful to think that without the secondary passport we would only be together in the UK now, six months later. Anyone who is separated in this way, I strongly recommend looking into it.

Thank you to everyone who posted responses to my questions, and your reassurances.

I do have one more question though  

The visa is in her passport, and valid (she has now re-entered the country using it).We are still waiting for the documents from the Home Office giving her permission to get an NI number. Does anyone know when we should expect these, or if we have to apply for them?

Thanks again all, and fingers crossed for those still waiting.

YLGP


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

I have not heard of any documents required to get a NIN other than the visa in her passport. They send back your originals and passport, and that's it.

Go here for instructions on how to apply for a NIN. She should do it ASAP, even if she has no immediate plans to work.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number

The letter with the NIN is one of the first things one can get via post that qualifies as proof of address.


----------



## YourLocalGP (May 26, 2014)

Hi Pallykin

We were told about these documents by someone I spoke to at the Work and Pensions dept. She said they'd arrived either with the visa (they didn't) or a few days later.

I read your message above, called them back and this time the person I spoke to said there was no such documents, the visa was the only document needed. I have since made an appointment at the Jobcentre Plus for a NI number.

Thanks for the quick help

YLGP


----------



## carrigan (Sep 24, 2014)

*time table question*

Anybody have any insight on what kind of wait time is typical for non-priority applications that are submitted in September? I know early in the year is quicker than the summer and then it picks up near the holidays. So am I in a good time period? I'm waiting to join my wife in the UK and am anxious to get to her. I've seen in the forums here that some people in the beginning of the year have gotten them quite quickly around a month or so and then in the summer it takes about exactly the 12 working weeks. But I don't see many posts about this time a year.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hightensionwire (Jun 23, 2014)

carrigan said:


> Anybody have any insight on what kind of wait time is typical for non-priority applications that are submitted in September? I know early in the year is quicker than the summer and then it picks up near the holidays. So am I in a good time period? I'm waiting to join my wife in the UK and am anxious to get to her. I've seen in the forums here that some people in the beginning of the year have gotten them quite quickly around a month or so and then in the summer it takes about exactly the 12 working weeks. But I don't see many posts about this time a year.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I don't know that I'd go off of the timelines from previous years. I think it really depends on how far along they've come with processing the backlog they accumulated from March-August. This year has been a lot more hectic in the Sheffield office than it has been in recent years. You'll probably get yours faster than those of us that submitted them in the spring/summer, but you should check the UK visa timeline thread and see how long its taking the nonpriority people receiving their answers lately. 
I'd also observe how frequently non-priority people are posting about receiving answers. The more non-priority ones you see posted, the quicker Sheffield's moving. Also remember that Canadian and Nigerian applications are processed alongside US applications. Canadian and US applications seem to move along the same timeframe, while Nigerian ones seem to take a little longer.
I got mine on August 22nd, I believe, and my online application was submitted in mid-March.


----------



## aussieabe (Oct 13, 2014)

*Experience Sept-Oct 2014 Spousal Visa*

Hi All, 

I received my settlement spousal visa today and wanted to share my recent experience: 

Mid July - Decided to move to UK with my British Wife
Mid August - collected paperwork (takes at least 3 weeks to organise paperwork) 
Late August - Engaged a Lawyer 
Early September - collected more paperwork as advised by Lawyer (including housing inspection, letter from family member staying with and other things)
Mid September - Left UK to US
16 September - Biometrics collected and application sent to UK Home Office Sheffield with Priority Processing fee
19 September - received email from home office asking for a courier delivery number (created a fedex number)
9 October - received generic email stating my application has been processed (neither positive or negative as they do not share that information over the email or phone) 
13 October - physically received visa and all original documentation back

From time the home office received it to being processed took 15 working days... From passport leaving my hands to receiving it back took 27 days.

All the best with your applications and if you can afford it I highly suggest you use a laywer. I used ukmigrationlawyers and was fairly happy with the support and speed of getting things done


----------



## Desigirl123 (Oct 25, 2014)

My Husband did the same thing, he sent his application to the address on the form, which was the consulate in New York, and we paid for priority service. After 3 weeks, they returned his application with a letter instructing him to send it to Sheffield. He has now sent it to Sheffield.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Submitted but received a hiccup*

I submitted my priority service visa application Sept 28 however, being unfamiliar with the spouse visa process, we received an email requesting more information and were given a deadline of 7 days (expiring 30 October) to get the inforation sent it, which I sent in immediately when I received the email. I received a generic response from Visa central that goes to anyone that sends an email to that site at the bottom stating that it may not be aknowledged for 20 days (which would be beyond the time the deadline would be met) I have contacted many times asking if the emails were received by my ECO, however nobody answered, at one point one person said they were escalating it to the proper team to find out and this was thursday last week, it is now Wednesday the following week and still no response. At this point I am worried they are going to deny my application because of the deadline because they had not been aware I responded with the proper information. This also gives some idea what happens for those who pay for priority visa processing. I am unsure how all these people saying they got it back in 15 days or less, I have been waiting much longer, even if you take out the 7 days of delay due to my paperwork being sent... let alone the fact that I have not received response. now I am freaking out thinking that we are out all the money both for the visa and the priority services if they deny me because they think I didnt send the information to them. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update*



shaner said:


> I submitted my priority service visa application Sept 28 however, being unfamiliar with the spouse visa process, we received an email requesting more information and were given a deadline of 7 days (expiring 30 October) to get the inforation sent it, which I sent in immediately when I received the email. I received a generic response from Visa central that goes to anyone that sends an email to that site at the bottom stating that it may not be aknowledged for 20 days (which would be beyond the time the deadline would be met) I have contacted many times asking if the emails were received by my ECO, however nobody answered, at one point one person said they were escalating it to the proper team to find out and this was thursday last week, it is now Wednesday the following week and still no response. At this point I am worried they are going to deny my application because of the deadline because they had not been aware I responded with the proper information. This also gives some idea what happens for those who pay for priority visa processing. I am unsure how all these people saying they got it back in 15 days or less, I have been waiting much longer, even if you take out the 7 days of delay due to my paperwork being sent... let alone the fact that I have not received response. now I am freaking out thinking that we are out all the money both for the visa and the priority services if they deny me because they think I didnt send the information to them. :fingerscrossed:


They responded this evening stating that they received email 2 of 2 but not 1 of 2 as I stated 2 of 2 and 1 of 2 in both emails to ensure they understood that there were two emails coming. They said resend first part, so I did, and I got an immediate email back saying the email was too large but was not delivered to their server and was rejected. this did not happen the first 3 times I sent to ensure they got it... only on 4th try did it finally get to me... So I separated the documents they asked for... sent them each in their own email to ensure that they are small enough. Now we shall see how fast it is done with priority service paid for now and having all the documents they need. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update:*



shaner said:


> They responded this evening stating that they received email 2 of 2 but not 1 of 2 as I stated 2 of 2 and 1 of 2 in both emails to ensure they understood that there were two emails coming. They said resend first part, so I did, and I got an immediate email back saying the email was too large but was not delivered to their server and was rejected. this did not happen the first 3 times I sent to ensure they got it... only on 4th try did it finally get to me... So I separated the documents they asked for... sent them each in their own email to ensure that they are small enough. Now we shall see how fast it is done with priority service paid for now and having all the documents they need. I will keep everyone posted.


They responded saying that they need audited or unaudited account for my spouses self employment stating that we have until tomorrow 31/10/2014 to get it to them. My spouse filed his taxes on his own without an accountant, his business is graphic game design and it is not a physical product thus has no COSTS, it is only income no business costs... I stated this to them stating that we COULD get an accountant to review his taxes but the accountant we spoke to stated that it could take a couple weeks to get all the process done to get the form we need. I emailed back stating that we could get the form if they could give us a bit more time to get the document from the tax accountant and I asked for an extension of time further than just tomorrow. They have since ignored my request... One of two things can happen at this point... come tomorrow, they dont have the form they need (obviously because we cant get it that fast for them) and they will either Deny us because we didnt have that form yet, or they will respond to my email granting my request for more time to get the accountant to prepare the document for them... Anyone else run into this issue? Are they very cooperative with things like this or will they just rush it to deny? We want to give them all the forms they request, but the document list was very confusing and we did not know what all we needed, we thought we had everything until today when they came back and requested this form... I feel really sick to my tummy because I no longer have a home in USA, I am staying with friends as my landlord refused to do month to month lease and ordered the 30 day move out of my house because I had to refuse to sign a 1 year lease not knowing if I would be staying the whole year... So now im homeless in a sort, my husband and our house is in England... I just want to go home... I could be sick, and Im in tears here... I dont know what to do!


----------



## jloj222 (Sep 25, 2014)

Visa: Spouse non-priority
online application submitted: sept 9
biometrics taken: sept 18
delivered: sept 25
acknowledge receipt email: oct 3
email requesting additional documents: oct 24 (sent same day)
decision made email: oct 30
visa arrived: ?

the tracking number says monday, so here's hoping for good news.


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

visa: Fiance priority
online application submitted: Oct 2nd
biometrics taken: Oct 6th
delivered: Oct 6th
acknowledge receipt email: oct 8th
decision made email: oct 29th
visa arrived: Oct 31st


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update:*



shaner said:


> They responded saying that they need audited or unaudited account for my spouses self employment stating that we have until tomorrow 31/10/2014 to get it to them. My spouse filed his taxes on his own without an accountant, his business is graphic game design and it is not a physical product thus has no COSTS, it is only income no business costs... I stated this to them stating that we COULD get an accountant to review his taxes but the accountant we spoke to stated that it could take a couple weeks to get all the process done to get the form we need. I emailed back stating that we could get the form if they could give us a bit more time to get the document from the tax accountant and I asked for an extension of time further than just tomorrow. They have since ignored my request... One of two things can happen at this point... come tomorrow, they dont have the form they need (obviously because we cant get it that fast for them) and they will either Deny us because we didnt have that form yet, or they will respond to my email granting my request for more time to get the accountant to prepare the document for them... Anyone else run into this issue? Are they very cooperative with things like this or will they just rush it to deny? We want to give them all the forms they request, but the document list was very confusing and we did not know what all we needed, we thought we had everything until today when they came back and requested this form... I feel really sick to my tummy because I no longer have a home in USA, I am staying with friends as my landlord refused to do month to month lease and ordered the 30 day move out of my house because I had to refuse to sign a 1 year lease not knowing if I would be staying the whole year... So now im homeless in a sort, my husband and our house is in England... I just want to go home... I could be sick, and Im in tears here... I dont know what to do!


I am happy to announce they have given me extra time (which I know they didnt have to give, and I am greatly thankful for) I have contacted an accountant who is rushing the process of Auditing and getting ready to submit their report to us with the certificate needed to continue processing. The Auditor has already confirmed that they do not believe we will need an audited account, that it will be an unaudited certificate that they will likely have to send when all is said and done, and has confirmed that they will have the forms to me before the deadline that they are asking me to have the form to them by. Thank god they are working with us, I would have been so lost on what to do especially with the holidays so near, I want to be with my mother father and sibling in laws and with my husband for Christmas and new years, not to mention our 1 year wedding anniversary is January 14, which obviously I will also want to be there for as well. Hopefully once it begins again being a priority visa, it should be pretty smooth the rest of the way through beings how they have all other documents they need. I will continue to keep everyone posted. But as for processing times for priority vs non priority, the delays in my case were caused on my own behalf, not Visa processors, so I can say the payment was worth it... they picked my application up and started working on it before the delays within a couple days... i can only imagine that had I had all the forms, it would have been approved and already been sent here by now... (again the delays were my own fault) So I reccomend paying for priority service personally, I cant imagine how long I would have had to wait before finding out I needed more forms and would have been delayed from THAT date one. But thats my experience, I am sure it varies for most! :fingerscrossed: waiting on the accountant to get me my forms, then we will begin again the waiting nervously for word... Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

shaner said:


> I submitted my priority service visa application Sept 28 however, being unfamiliar with the spouse visa process, we received an email requesting more information and were given a deadline of 7 days (expiring 30 October) to get the inforation sent it, which I sent in immediately when I received the email. I received a generic response from Visa central that goes to anyone that sends an email to that site at the bottom stating that it may not be aknowledged for 20 days (which would be beyond the time the deadline would be met) I have contacted many times asking if the emails were received by my ECO, however nobody answered, at one point one person said they were escalating it to the proper team to find out and this was thursday last week, it is now Wednesday the following week and still no response. At this point I am worried they are going to deny my application because of the deadline because they had not been aware I responded with the proper information. This also gives some idea what happens for those who pay for priority visa processing. I am unsure how all these people saying they got it back in 15 days or less, I have been waiting much longer, even if you take out the 7 days of delay due to my paperwork being sent... let alone the fact that I have not received response. now I am freaking out thinking that we are out all the money both for the visa and the priority services if they deny me because they think I didnt send the information to them. :fingerscrossed:


I am going through the same thing right now. I was told to provide a form (the financial Appendix 2 form), that I had already sent to them in the initial application. I got this email on Halloween and sent the form back to them the next day via email. However, I've not received a response...it is the last day, and I'd not thought about getting no confirmation until now. I've tried calling the phone number on the bottom of the signature in the email from the ECO, but no response. I am now super paranoid and have sent it to them again via email. I am wondering if it'd be best for me to get my fiance to mail it to them. 

I am still confused over why I received that email in the first place since I had sent the form.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update and Response*



asimpleduty said:


> I am going through the same thing right now. I was told to provide a form (the financial Appendix 2 form), that I had already sent to them in the initial application. I got this email on Halloween and sent the form back to them the next day via email. However, I've not received a response...it is the last day, and I'd not thought about getting no confirmation until now. I've tried calling the phone number on the bottom of the signature in the email from the ECO, but no response. I am now super paranoid and have sent it to them again via email. I am wondering if it'd be best for me to get my fiance to mail it to them.
> 
> I am still confused over why I received that email in the first place since I had sent the form.


I would say they probably wont pick back up until the deadline date of the process... So they may have the document and could have started working on it again the day the deadline was met... 

As for my Visa application I got the unaudited account certified and submitted by my accountant to me and we signed it and sent it to UK visa processing (this is a week earlier than expected) I am unsure if they will pick up right away beings how I paid priority visa service, however I expect it to probably not start again until the hold date of Nov 14 is reached... But I will continue to keep everyone posted... at this point we have met all the requirements that are required and submitted all the paperwork they asked for. There should be no further info needed and I can not see why they would deny me at this point. So now we sit back fingers crossed waiting... now its just a matter of time... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

I emailed and got a response saying they received it and a decision has been made, and I will soon get the email saying they've shipped it back to me. 

Wish me luck guys.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

jloj222 said:


> Visa: Spouse non-priority
> online application submitted: sept 9
> biometrics taken: sept 18
> delivered: sept 25
> ...


Your post gives me hope, since my documents were delivered 1 week ago today (according to UPS tracking) but I still haven't received my confirmation email! Glad to know I'm not the only one waiting a week or more. I'm just so nervous that I'll never receive it, and some people receive it after only a day or two, so I don't know what's going on there.... you should have your documents by now, yes? Hope you were approved!


----------



## jloj222 (Sep 25, 2014)

meremaid said:


> Your post gives me hope, since my documents were delivered 1 week ago today (according to UPS tracking) but I still haven't received my confirmation email! Glad to know I'm not the only one waiting a week or more. I'm just so nervous that I'll never receive it, and some people receive it after only a day or two, so I don't know what's going on there.... you should have your documents by now, yes? Hope you were approved!


Yes, we were approved! I almost gave up and paid priority about mid october, but i stuck it out. The time frames were much better than what i was watching through july and august. I'm sure you'll get your confirmation email soon. It's really stressful waiting. Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

November is usually a 'quiet' month at visa centres before Christmas and New Year rush. Then it goes quiet again until March/April.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

asimpleduty said:


> I emailed and got a response saying they received it and a decision has been made, and I will soon get the email saying they've shipped it back to me.
> 
> Wish me luck guys.


Keep us posted on your status, I am having the same anxiety, my last day to submit it would have been the 14 of November however I sent it on 7th november and still have not had response, I sent a second time today 11 November with all my information included in the email again just to be sure it was received and sent an email asking if it were received as you did... I am a bit panicked at this point because ive not gotten any response, I will give it a couple more days... Maybe something made them busy again... I just would like to know at least that they got the form they were requesting. I understand if it will take further time to process I just want to know it was received. the concern over that is what is the most nerve racking... I really dont know what else to do but sit here sweating waiting... Hopefully you were approved... Because if you were, it will give me hope as well... Let us know!


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

Its scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I had gotten the official email a couple of days ago. 

Finding out tomorrow.....BAAAAAAAAAH EXCITED


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, for my second email I put that it was an attachment for a visa application, put the number, etc. Make the subject line of the email fancy. Perhaps that made a difference for me. I sent that other email, reattached the form, but put in the subject that the form was attached. 

I work for a company where titling the emails as such gets you attention. Lol.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

asimpleduty said:


> Oh, for my second email I put that it was an attachment for a visa application, put the number, etc. Make the subject line of the email fancy. Perhaps that made a difference for me. I sent that other email, reattached the form, but put in the subject that the form was attached.
> 
> I work for a company where titling the emails as such gets you attention. Lol.


I wish you the best of luck and I will check tomorrow for an update from you to see if you were approved. I on the other hand got a generic response completely ignoring my question of if the document were received. my question I asked "I am writing to find out if the unaudited account was received and if my application can now continue to process as it should be receieved by my ECO since he had placed my application on hold waiting for this document." Their response was:

"We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status ( My GWF And Birthday ) and found that your application is in progress and your
visa application centre or the entry clearance officer will contact you
once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of
your application. "

This is insanely frustrating as nowhere in my email did I ask the progress of my application, I was already aware they were working on it, I asked if my document had been receieved and if they could pull me from "hold status" So I had to email again this time stating in the beginning of the question that I was not asking the progress of my application as I already knew what that was, and then asked my question again... It would be nice if they read the emails they are sent instead of just rushing to get through a batch giving everyone generic responses. We pay for priority service, the least they can do is read all our emails before just sending a generic response. Here is how I see it, if they could at least say yes, we got the form and are processing now, I will be happy... They can take all the time they need... All I want to know is did you receive the form lol... I am not rushing the decision, I only want to know my forms were received since there is a deadline to receive them.


----------



## Arawen (Nov 13, 2014)

angela2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a US citizen, applying from here, for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK. I know the UKBA and NYC Processing office post some settlement visa processing times on the website (which are somewhat updated), but I'm hoping to get information and recent experiences from people regarding *priority vs non-priority*.
> 
> ...


I didn't pay priority and got my spousal visa within a month. Please don't send your documents to New York, it will just delay the processes. You have to send it straight away to the Sheffield office in the UK.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update:*

I was given till 14/11/2014 to get my Unaudited account to the processing center, I submitted it on the 7th however have not received word that it was received and if there were anything else needed. Tomorrow is the deadline, so I emailed day before yesterday to inquire if the form was received, which that email was basically ignored and given a generic response saying they understood I was asking about the status of my application, which was not at all my question, so I submitted the question again stating that it is NOT an inquiry about the status of my application, rather, an inquiry of if the form was received and if there is anything else needed. They responded to the second email saying they will escalate it to the appropriate team and will get back to me as soon as they have info back from them. Tomorrow is the deadline and I still have not gotten confirmation... this is actually really worrying me, I know the processing can take time, that is not what bothers me, rather, when there is a strict deadline, id like to know it has been received and not lost in the processing center somewhere. If I dont get response back tomorrow, I am going to be in complete anxiety attacks all weekend waiting... All I wanted to know is if the document was received and if they need anything else further. :frusty:


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

Well, after less than a month with needing to resubmit paperwork and never paying all that money for priority, I have received a nice new visa so I can go be with my man and get married in March :3 Good luck to all of you! xx


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

asimpleduty said:


> Well, after less than a month with needing to resubmit paperwork and never paying all that money for priority, I have received a nice new visa so I can go be with my man and get married in March :3 Good luck to all of you! xx


Congrats, Hopefully I will be joining you there, we are already married, but want to live together... Deadline for my paperwork was 14 Nov. So hopefully my processing will go as fast as yours having paid for priority service going forward... I have a flight booked but open ended and can be cancelled for full refund to be safe, it was more expensive but I wanted to ensure I had the ticket that could change date or be cancelled at any time... I have no reason to be denied but fear they might lose my paperwork I sent in inside their email system. Congrats again, i will still keep everyone here posted on my status and when it gets done!


----------



## asimpleduty (Aug 11, 2014)

I've just realised something. Under type for my visa, it says "MARRIAGE/CP my fiance's first name initial, middle initial, and his middle name spelled out." His last name and middle name start with the same letter. But...in this spot, should his middle name be the one that's spelled out?? I'd think it'd be the last name... Did they mess something up? Am I going to need to get something fixed? I'm going to be 100% livid if I have to pay another 5 mil dollars to send this back to them. As a broke 26 yr old, this process seems to be costing 5 mil dollars...


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

asimpleduty said:


> I've just realised something. Under type for my visa, it says "MARRIAGE/CP my fiance's first name initial, middle initial, and his middle name spelled out." His last name and middle name start with the same letter. But...in this spot, should his middle name be the one that's spelled out?? I'd think it'd be the last name... Did they mess something up? Am I going to need to get something fixed? I'm going to be 100% livid if I have to pay another 5 mil dollars to send this back to them. As a broke 26 yr old, this process seems to be costing 5 mil dollars...


Dont quote me but I dont think that is something that will matter, the visa should get you in regardless. The entry point should see it and not do much in lines of questioning it, as it was already approved before you came there... far as I thought it meant... but maybe that moderator Joppa might know better?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

asimpleduty said:


> I've just realised something. Under type for my visa, it says "MARRIAGE/CP my fiance's first name initial, middle initial, and his middle name spelled out." His last name and middle name start with the same letter. But...in this spot, should his middle name be the one that's spelled out?? I'd think it'd be the last name... Did they mess something up? Am I going to need to get something fixed? I'm going to be 100% livid if I have to pay another 5 mil dollars to send this back to them. As a broke 26 yr old, this process seems to be costing 5 mil dollars...


You need to notify them that there is an error and they will give you instructions to send back your passport so it can be corrected. You need to do this before you travel. There won't be can extra charge.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Priority Service?*

I paid for priority service. It started to look like it was going to be fast until we ran into some missing forms they needed, So they requested an Audited or Unaudited account for my husbands self employment, they gave us a deadline of 14 November to get it to them. I submitted it on 7 November and again 4 more times through this entire week. I sent them emails asking if it was received, one of which wasnt even read and they generic responded that they thought I was asking about the status of my application which was nothing to do with my question. The second said they would escalate it to the team responsible, and be back to me as soon as they had more information, today is the deadline and I have yet to hear ANYTHING back. This is not what I would call Priority service...


----------



## PatHu (Jul 16, 2014)

Visa Type: Spouse (non-priority)
Online application submission date: 30 September
Biometrics appointment date: 3 October
Date sent: 13 October
Delivered: 16 October
Delivery acknowledgement email date: 16 October
Email requesting UPS account number: 16 October (was written in massive bold letters on A4 sheet on top of documents)
Decision made email: 11 November
Documents received: 13 November
VISA GRANTED
Valid from Date: 31 October 2014

Email came as a complete shock as was not expecting anything till maybe December. Processed in less that 4 weeks. Hopefully helps someone decide if worth paying the priority fee or not.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

PatHu said:


> Visa Type: Spouse (non-priority)
> Online application submission date: 30 September
> Biometrics appointment date: 3 October
> Date sent: 13 October
> ...


This definitely is an example of priority visa not mattering in my case for sure... I sent 25 September received 29 September, Priority visa, I am still waiting for even a response to my question of if my additional requested form was received... Definitely not happy to have paid priority service, and cant even get a valid response to a question and yet to have a desicion made to my visa... the more that post that they got their visa before me and they applied AFTER myself, without priority service, the more upset this gets me... a complete waste of $510.00 clearly...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

shaner said:


> I paid for priority service. It started to look like it was going to be fast until we ran into some missing forms they needed, So they requested an Audited or Unaudited account for my husbands self employment, they gave us a deadline of 14 November to get it to them. I submitted it on 7 November and again 4 more times through this entire week. I sent them emails asking if it was received, one of which wasnt even read and they generic responded that they thought I was asking about the status of my application which was nothing to do with my question. The second said they would escalate it to the team responsible, and be back to me as soon as they had more information, today is the deadline and I have yet to hear ANYTHING back. This is not what I would call Priority service...


If you applied under Category F or G using self-employment there are very specific documents required. If you failed to include them then that's definitely going to slow things down despite paying for priority.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

nyclon said:


> If you applied under Category F or G using self-employment there are very specific documents required. If you failed to include them then that's definitely going to slow things down despite paying for priority.


does this also affect their ability to address questions coming such as asking if a document had been received since there was a deadline for said document? I asked many times if a document has been received before the deadline which now has come and gone before I even have received a response. I fear now they will deny my application saying they never received the document I sent, even though I sent it multiple times and asked if it was received multiple times to no responses. I am sure you can understand where someone would be frustrated. Time processing aside, communication has broken down entirely. And this is with someone who had paid priority service.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

shaner said:


> does this also affect their ability to address questions coming such as asking if a document had been received since there was a deadline for said document? I asked many times if a document has been received before the deadline which now has come and gone before I even have received a response. I fear now they will deny my application saying they never received the document I sent, even though I sent it multiple times and asked if it was received multiple times to no responses. I am sure you can understand where someone would be frustrated. Time processing aside, communication has broken down entirely. And this is with someone who had paid priority service.


Email communication is inconsistent. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Email communication is inconsistent. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait.


Well thanks for your help at least  I am not trying to be disrepsectful in any way, im just frustrated and extremely worried now that they will deny saying the form I sent was never received... Its not likely im sure that they will do that but I still am scared... it was a large amount of work to get this far, and to spend as much as we had, sparing no expense at all, paying top fees of everything along the way, its frustrating when you dont know at least that the document has been received... I hope all will be ok, is it often they lose documents sent via their email system? I know I got the generic response email all the times I sent the document they were requesting so the system did get the email, but is it often they mix things up? I attached GWF and visa ref number and birthday and passport number basically all my info in every single email I sent to them as well... so I hope that this doc wasnt lost, it was the last doc needed...


----------



## PatHu (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Shaner. I know you are worried but try and not get yourself stressed out. You did what was asked of you and have proof that you sent documents multiple times - now all you can do is wait. Hope it works out.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

*Not so straightforward application*

Hello,

I've never posted anything in here but I could use some feedback if anyone's got it! I applied for the fiance settlement visa from New York and received my confirmation of delivery email from Sheffield on Nov. 4th. I know the HO site is currently saying 15 days for processing of settlement visa but my application is not as straightforward as many others. I was denied entry to the UK last Novemeber when I was only trying to visit my then boyfriend. The denied me because I wasn't able to satisfy them that my plan was to return to the US when I said I would. Also, in 2007 I got a DWI conviction in New York. I provided all the information I could about both of these incidents and just hope that they don't affect the outcome of my application. Does anyone else have or know someone how has had a similar application? I'm sort of losing it just sitting here waiting and worrying that these things will make them refuse me! :-/


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Update!*

I have received an email in response to one of my queery about my application and the documents I sent... This is what it says: We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF*********** and date of birth
**/**/****) and found that the application has been processed.
Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents.

Is it safe to assume that a decision was made? I want to think so but just want confirmation... I will keep the updates as this progresses...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

rupps said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've never posted anything in here but I could use some feedback if anyone's got it! I applied for the fiance settlement visa from New York and received my confirmation of delivery email from Sheffield on Nov. 4th. I know the HO site is currently saying 15 days for processing of settlement visa but my application is not as straightforward as many others. I was denied entry to the UK last Novemeber when I was only trying to visit my then boyfriend. The denied me because I wasn't able to satisfy them that my plan was to return to the US when I said I would. Also, in 2007 I got a DWI conviction in New York. I provided all the information I could about both of these incidents and just hope that they don't affect the outcome of my application. Does anyone else have or know someone how has had a similar application? I'm sort of losing it just sitting here waiting and worrying that these things will make them refuse me! :-/


I can say that I have seen many cases around that being denied at the border is not a major impact on the visa application, most of the time they can work around that. As for the DWI, Honestly I have no idea how that will impact you... I would say dont worry too much about the denial of entry as much, but the DWI, I will leave up to someone like the moderators to answer as I have no idea, I know that convictions have to be disclosed, but I do not know how they impact the decision.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Shaner, 

Thanks for the response. I just worry that with the two hiccups together they would maybe say no but my fiance and I meet all the requirements. In the grand scheme of things, there is no reason for an ECO to refuse the application but with all this time on my hands to think about all the potential outcomes, I get a little worried with the hiccups in my past.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Denied entry as visitor won't be a deal breaker - except that they will look at that case and scrutinise all parts of your application, taking longer than average.
DWI won't get you a refusal in itself for your initial visa, as you've declared it. Unspent criminal conviction will normally disqualify you from settlement - ILR, but this is in the future and by then you should be in the clear (but still have to disclose details).


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

Joppa,

Great, thank you for the input! My dwi is a long spent conviction at this point. I finished my sentence in 2009. So hopefully none of this should be an issue.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

shaner said:


> I have received an email in response to one of my queery about my application and the documents I sent... This is what it says: We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF*********** and date of birth
> **/**/****) and found that the application has been processed.
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> ...


I got this same email on 10 Nov (Monday, 8 days ago) and haven't heard a word since. Nothing from the Sheffield office, my documents aren't on the move (checking the UPS tracking number for my prepaid envelope). Maybe other people have had this email and gotten their documents quickly, but not me! It worries me a lot. I wrote UKVI saying I hadn't been contacted at all in two weeks by Sheffield and they've "escalated my concern" so we'll see what happens. I'd like to think that this email is a sign of good things to come and quickly, but so far for me it hasn't meant anything....


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you pay for priority service Mer? This is a new worry for me... I hope that they dont do the same with my application too... Ive been delayed so much already... Started Sept 26th and Priority service paid, and here we are almost end of November, and still not here... I understand the delays that happened this far were my own fault for not knowing what forms to submit completely but now that its processed... id hope they get it started on its way back faster than 8 days...


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

I just checked on the visa site and it states that Fedex is no longer allowed to be used as of 1 Oct, I submitted my applicaiton in September with fedex though as my return method... What is going to happen now with my application now that is processed... how will they get it back to me what will happen?! OH NO this is seriously bad... I am really freaked out now... I had no idea fedex was not going to be allowed after oct first.  My prepaid package was from Fedex with my account for fedex...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be ok as you've applied before the new ruling came in. The worst that can happen is when your application is processed, UKVI will contact you and ask you to supply alternative shipping details with DHL, UPS etc.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You should be ok as you've applied before the new ruling came in. The worst that can happen is when your application is processed, UKVI will contact you and ask you to supply alternative shipping details with DHL, UPS etc.


It has been processed for 2 days now, and no fedex tracking label updates on fedex, so I am safely assuming they havent shipped it back to me yet. I have no problem paying for an alternative shipping method, however I am unsure how I can do this if I do not know the size/weight of the packet at this time... I paid for fedex wayfair because the form that the US Homeland security admin (where my biometrics were taken) had given me with instructions, it was a form that stated that you had to have return wayfare fedex, usps, dhl, and UPS. This was the reason we sent via fedex, because it was in the list that HSA usa gave us via the UK VIsa and immigration information sheet. So I guess my primary question would be then, if they do ask for shipping method to be updated, how would this happen if I dont have the package, as most companies charge by weight and size of the package? Would this just be something that I can arrange with USPS or whoever we have to go through to set up an account and they just charge me once its on its way an unknown amount?


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

shaner said:


> It has been processed for 2 days now, and no fedex tracking label updates on fedex, so I am safely assuming they havent shipped it back to me yet. I have no problem paying for an alternative shipping method, however I am unsure how I can do this if I do not know the size/weight of the packet at this time... I paid for fedex wayfair because the form that the US Homeland security admin (where my biometrics were taken) had given me with instructions, it was a form that stated that you had to have return wayfare fedex, usps, dhl, and UPS. This was the reason we sent via fedex, because it was in the list that HSA usa gave us via the UK VIsa and immigration information sheet. So I guess my primary question would be then, if they do ask for shipping method to be updated, how would this happen if I dont have the package, as most companies charge by weight and size of the package? Would this just be something that I can arrange with USPS or whoever we have to go through to set up an account and they just charge me once its on its way an unknown amount?


Sorry I forgot to add one further thing, the application started in september but Biometrics were taken Oct 2 and sent after. So this means that I was missinformed by US HSA on what I should have used for return in the form they gave me. So this is going to affect me I think...


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

shaner said:


> Sorry I forgot to add one further thing, the application started in september but Biometrics were taken Oct 2 and sent after. So this means that I was missinformed by US HSA on what I should have used for return in the form they gave me. So this is going to affect me I think...


The FedEx issue doesn't affect me so I can't speak to that. But good news - 8 1/2 (but who's counting) days after getting that cryptic email from UKVI saying a decision had been made then hearing nothing else, I got the REAL email from the Sheffield office saying a decision had been made and my documents were on the way via the envelope that I'd enclosed! So I'm using UPS to track the return of my documents.

Don't worry about the lack of communication. I got no confirmation email at all, then out of the blue finally heard from Sheffield. They will get in touch with you and if FedEx is a problem they will tell you. But I know it is so so so so hard to wait, I've been there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

shaner said:


> It has been processed for 2 days now, and no fedex tracking label updates on fedex, so I am safely assuming they havent shipped it back to me yet. I have no problem paying for an alternative shipping method, however I am unsure how I can do this if I do not know the size/weight of the packet at this time... I paid for fedex wayfair because the form that the US Homeland security admin (where my biometrics were taken) had given me with instructions, it was a form that stated that you had to have return wayfare fedex, usps, dhl, and UPS. This was the reason we sent via fedex, because it was in the list that HSA usa gave us via the UK VIsa and immigration information sheet. So I guess my primary question would be then, if they do ask for shipping method to be updated, how would this happen if I dont have the package, as most companies charge by weight and size of the package? Would this just be something that I can arrange with USPS or whoever we have to go through to set up an account and they just charge me once its on its way an unknown amount?


If they need an alternative shipping method they will contact you. You'll need to set up an account with UPS or DHL and send them the details.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

meremaid said:


> The FedEx issue doesn't affect me so I can't speak to that. But good news - 8 1/2 (but who's counting) days after getting that cryptic email from UKVI saying a decision had been made then hearing nothing else, I got the REAL email from the Sheffield office saying a decision had been made and my documents were on the way via the envelope that I'd enclosed! So I'm using UPS to track the return of my documents.
> 
> Don't worry about the lack of communication. I got no confirmation email at all, then out of the blue finally heard from Sheffield. They will get in touch with you and if FedEx is a problem they will tell you. But I know it is so so so so hard to wait, I've been there.


Since our situations (minus fedex) were very similar, keep me updated on your result good or bad, so I can have my hopes up or down when they finally do get back to me. As for the Fedex, Thanks Nyclon I have begun to have the ups account ready to go just in case, I also sent UKBA a question stating that I just realized the fedex envelope I sent may be a problem asking them if I should do anything at this point regarding it. So hopefully by the time the 7-8 days like Mermaid had here, are past for me, my Account with UPS will be replacing my Fedex package I sent to them. If they dont need it however I am sure they will tell me that it will be ok as it is. Im sure with the rule coming through so recently, they may have a bit of understanding and allow the few applications submitted the days the rule went into effect to be a bit of leyway maybe (or least I hope) but if not, UPS is fine, I just dont normally trust the other shipping companies in my neighborhood. They tend to drop things on porch steps and leave without even knocking, which quite often due to bad neighborhood are stolen, this was why I selected fedex, they were the only ones who I knew were 100% secure to me. But I will set up UPS and make sure there is tracking so I know its coming and can be sitting on my front porch all day if its needed till its delivered.  Thanks everyone for your responses, and I will watch Mermaid for your result as while not guaranteed, its still possible our outcomes will be the same...


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

shaner said:


> Since our situations (minus fedex) were very similar, keep me updated on your result good or bad, so I can have my hopes up or down when they finally do get back to me. As for the Fedex, Thanks Nyclon I have begun to have the ups account ready to go just in case, I also sent UKBA a question stating that I just realized the fedex envelope I sent may be a problem asking them if I should do anything at this point regarding it. So hopefully by the time the 7-8 days like Mermaid had here, are past for me, my Account with UPS will be replacing my Fedex package I sent to them. If they dont need it however I am sure they will tell me that it will be ok as it is. Im sure with the rule coming through so recently, they may have a bit of understanding and allow the few applications submitted the days the rule went into effect to be a bit of leyway maybe (or least I hope) but if not, UPS is fine, I just dont normally trust the other shipping companies in my neighborhood. They tend to drop things on porch steps and leave without even knocking, which quite often due to bad neighborhood are stolen, this was why I selected fedex, they were the only ones who I knew were 100% secure to me. But I will set up UPS and make sure there is tracking so I know its coming and can be sitting on my front porch all day if its needed till its delivered.  Thanks everyone for your responses, and I will watch Mermaid for your result as while not guaranteed, its still possible our outcomes will be the same...


Hang in there! UPS tracking says my documents will be delivered Friday. I've had nothing but a good experience with them - it's been the Visa Application Centre that has been neglecting me! I wish you luck with sorting out your shipping. I'll let you know what happens with me, but all signs point to positive so far!


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

meremaid said:


> Hang in there! UPS tracking says my documents will be delivered Friday. I've had nothing but a good experience with them - it's been the Visa Application Centre that has been neglecting me! I wish you luck with sorting out your shipping. I'll let you know what happens with me, but all signs point to positive so far!


I got a response to my question asking about the shipping if it was going to be a problem and the center responded that all return packages must be one of the 3 for international shipping... UPS, DHL, or Fedex Express... So since they said that I think I am ok, because if it were a problem he/she would have told me then that I needed to get alternative shipping having fedex. I however am saving the email, just in case from UKVI and I also have the form the USA HS offices gave me when I took my biometrics. So Im not as worried... I am waiting on your response to see what your outcome is because my outcome is VERY likely going to be the same since we had the same responses and seem to be having the same wait before they shipped it.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

shaner said:


> I just dont normally trust the other shipping companies in my neighborhood. They tend to drop things on porch steps and leave without even knocking, which quite often due to bad neighborhood are stolen, this was why I selected fedex, they were the only ones who I knew were 100% secure to me. But I will set up UPS and make sure there is tracking so I know its coming and can be sitting on my front porch all day if its needed till its delivered.  Thanks everyone for your responses, and I will watch Mermaid for your result as while not guaranteed, its still possible our outcomes will be the same...


It's my understanding that your documents package will require a signature. So they won't be able to just leave it.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> It's my understanding that your documents package will require a signature. So they won't be able to just leave it.


I am aware of that, I require signature on anything I have shipped to me from fedex as well however the local drivers for UPS and DHL are extremely poor at doing their jobs, they scribble and deliver packages, we caught one on our closed circut camera doing just that an hour before a package was stolen from our front steps. I only trust Fedex at least in my city I live in. This was the reason we selected fedex over the other options. But the response we got from the UKVI says that they accept fedex for international shipping still at the moment, its something I guess that they are doing for new applications but not something it appears that is being enforced to people who had applied before the new rule went into effect. so that is a bit of fresh air to me... Least for now, till I get the actual "we have made a decision and are in the process of sending your packet back to you" email, we will find out then, if the visa enquiry service stated the correct information to me in the email when they said they accept fedex express along with the others for international visa applications. We will see in the end, but if I have to use UPS or DHL, id just use UPS, because i feel after we reported the last driver who faked our signature with cameras catching him, that I doubt they will allow it to happen again.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got my visa today! Hurray! So Shaner, I never got a confirmation email, then 8 1/2 days after UKVI sent me the same email that you got, I got a proper email from Sheffield saying my documents were about to be dispatched from the office. They used the prepaid envelope that I sent them (UPS) and I received them 48 hours after they sent that final email. So have hope! Those 8 1/2 days were sooooo painful to wait, and I was getting pretty confused and despondent, but then that email came and everything was great and very quick from there.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

meremaid said:


> Just got my visa today! Hurray! So Shaner, I never got a confirmation email, then 8 1/2 days after UKVI sent me the same email that you got, I got a proper email from Sheffield saying my documents were about to be dispatched from the office. They used the prepaid envelope that I sent them (UPS) and I received them 48 hours after they sent that final email. So have hope! Those 8 1/2 days were sooooo painful to wait, and I was getting pretty confused and despondent, but then that email came and everything was great and very quick from there.


PERFECT!!! That means it took them 8 1/2 days to print your visa on your passport before they returned the items... Which means, thats what they are doing with mine then more than likely! I will continue to keep everyone posted on my experience too here... And you are right, the waiting and experience is a nightmare... I watched a movie last night that had a quote I caught and related to this experience... "The worst torture in the world is having to wait knowing that there is nothing you can do" And its true... this wait, and not knowing, is absolute torture... We are married, we just want to live together, our whole lives sit in the hands of UKVI and there is nothing we can do further... We are trying to migrate me legally, we didnt want to break any laws, but doing the legal way has been a nightmare for us... we are so scared that we wont be together for the holidays... the thought of not being together for the holidays makes both of us cry... So we are hoping that we will be able to book our flights before Christmas, My husband is here in USA waiting with me, but his 90 day mark is December 14, so his flight naturally is scheduled for December 10... We are hoping that we can book me to fly back WITH him on December 10, if we get my visa in time and dont have to appeal the decision. The time frame you experienced, it SHOULD be here in time, granted, the tickets are going to cost us an arm and a leg, but it will be worth it, even if we have to book the flight ONE day after, we will pay any price we need to, we want to be together for the holidays :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

meremaid said:


> Just got my visa today! Hurray! So Shaner, I never got a confirmation email, then 8 1/2 days after UKVI sent me the same email that you got, I got a proper email from Sheffield saying my documents were about to be dispatched from the office. They used the prepaid envelope that I sent them (UPS) and I received them 48 hours after they sent that final email. So have hope! Those 8 1/2 days were sooooo painful to wait, and I was getting pretty confused and despondent, but then that email came and everything was great and very quick from there.


Well nervously I would like to update immediately, I just NOW received the email Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 
*********** and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

Best Regards

Sheffield Visa Section

Was this how your email was worded Mermaid? OH god im in a panic now 2 days I will have my Visa (that is what fedex tracking is saying... Tuesday next week... OMG Shaking now


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know which line someone would have to go through in Customs at the airport if granted a settlement Spouse Visa? I will be traveling back with my husband if possible (his 90 days is reached on 14th so he is flying on 10 December) If we do travel together, Which line should we go through should we go through separate lines him for citizens me for non citizens? Or can we go through a line together? These are items I cant find in google


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You mean passport control/UK Border? You can go through EU line, and if they say anything, just state you are a couple with UK spouse. If it looks likely it may take some time to process your entry, you will be directed/taken to another station so as not to delay waiting EU citizens, who only require basic checks.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

As Joppa says, you can both go through the EU line but we still ask before we join the line.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

shaner said:


> Well nervously I would like to update immediately, I just NOW received the email Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> ...


Yes that's just what I got! From the Sheffield office, not the UKVI enquiries office. That email is the real deal! Watch your tracking number - we paid a lot for quick shipping so my visa arrived just after 48 hours of receiving that email. Good luck to you, sounds like it's on its way!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

shaner said:


> Well nervously I would like to update immediately, I just NOW received the email Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> ...


It's a generic email. You may or may not have been issued a visa. You can't read anything into it just because someone else who received the same email was granted a visa.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

nyclon said:


> It's a generic email. You may or may not have been issued a visa. You can't read anything into it just because someone else who received the same email was granted a visa.


I know you are very helpful nyclon  but theres nothing wrong with being hopeful and having a positive outlook at the point where we are.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

shaner said:


> I know you are very helpful nyclon  but theres nothing wrong with being hopeful and having a positive outlook at the point where we are.


I'm not trying to dissuade you from being hopeful and thinking positive. I hope you receive good news. I just want to make sure that you understand that it's a form email sent only to advise you to expect your passport and documents back shortly. It is not a predictor of the outcome.


----------



## UStoUKSpouse (Nov 23, 2014)

Can you share an updated with what happened in your case? We are in the process of sending our application. As you mentioned, the application indicates that we should send the application to NY but everything else including instructions in the UK.gov website says that settlement applications should be sent to the UK. Your response would be a great help for us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

UStoUKSpouse said:


> Can you share an updated with what happened in your case? We are in the process of sending our application. As you mentioned, the application indicates that we should send the application to NY but everything else including instructions in the UK.gov website says that settlement applications should be sent to the UK. Your response would be a great help for us. Thanks in advance.


If you are settlement visa, then definitely do not ship to New York. The address you will want to send it to is:

International Operations and Visas 
6 Midlands
Vulcan House
Sheffield United Kingdom
S3 8NH

If you are settlement and send to NY it will slow the process down. If you wish to pay priority service do so before you send it and follow the directions of having the receipt of payment for priority service, and Printing in bold lettering on the packet to them that it is PRIORITY SERVICE PAID. Also be sure to include a prepaid envelope from DHL or UPS to your address for them to send back to you. I made the mistake of using FedEx and was very lucky to have them allow it after they stopped allowing it officially on October 1 of this year. Please pay close attention to all the things you need in your packet, read up what all is needed and send many copies of each in the packet so that they wont have to ask for it later, my case was slowed down because of this because I did not get them everything. I will continue to keep everyone updated, I expect my visa application back by Wednesday this week if all goes well and there are no delays in the shipping. I will find out then weather I was approved or denied, however my experience is by no means what everyone else will experience, each case is like a snowflake, they are all very different. But good luck to you! I will update again on Wednesday after I get the packet back! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

My husband actually just wrote a letter of complaint to the company that sort out priority, as we were told in categoric terms upon purchasing priority to post to New York, which thank goodness, due to this forum and Nyclon and Joppa and other wonderful moderators, we knew was erroneous information. They just wrote back with apologies and promised to update their website ASAP. Who knows what good it will do, maybe none. To be frank when my husband forwarded the email to me I started worrying that his complaint would negatively effect our application.. !!

Anyhow, we just applied priority and our application is due in Sheffield on Tuesday or Wednesday. So fingers crossed from here. I feel strangely at a loose end, even though I am working v hard right now... It's all in somebody else's hands. 

In fact the other snag we hit was my husband traipsing around DHL, UPS, & USPS to be told, again categorically, that they do not do international return shipping envelopes. He finally sorted something out, but it's very expensive and not nearly as fast as I'd like (eg 2 or 3 day, not over night). Has anyone else had this problem? 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

It's my understanding that there wasn't any options for overnight shipping, I went with 2 day as the fastest and it costs nearly 90.00 or more... But they won't bill my account till its delivered... But from what I was told overnight international was not possible due to customs... Not sure how true that was but it was the excuse given to me


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting.. I've no idea what my husband purchased.. He said it cost nearly $300 and like yours it takes maybe 2 or 3 days. Hope it's ok! The one bit pre application that I couldn't control


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

I received an update my application is in Manchester and will be delivered by FedEx 1030am weds morning eastern USA time. The final wait and the beginning of 48 hours of no sleep has begun...


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

shaner said:


> If you are settlement visa, then definitely do not ship to New York. The address you will want to send it to is:
> 
> International Operations and Visas
> 6 Midlands
> ...


Actually I believe the address is 
International Operations and Visas
6 Millsands (not Midlands as previously posted)
Vulcan House
Sheffield
S3 8NH
United Kingdom

No offense Shaner, just want to make sure the right one got posted here! I'm sure it's all over the forum but when I saw "Midlands" I was quite sure that wasn't right - after all I've been obsessed with this for weeks so I think I have the address memorized!


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

*They've made a decision!*

I got the email early this morning saying that a decision has been made. Today is the 16 day mark since I received the initial email saying they are preparing to open my application for review. I'm shaking like a leaf in anticipation of my package, hopefully with a visa!! Good luck to everyone else waiting for a response! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

Today is the day, Scheduled Delivery time 1030AM EST... I went to bed at 10pm last night and woke up at 1:30AM and have been up since... Anyone else get this crazy nervous? My entire family (husbands side) is all holding their breaths in UK waiting to find out if we will be a united family for the holidays or not... I will continue to keep everyone posted and will have a final update once ive seen what the outcome is today...


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

*Final update!!!*



meremaid said:


> Yes that's just what I got! From the Sheffield office, not the UKVI enquiries office. That email is the real deal! Watch your tracking number - we paid a lot for quick shipping so my visa arrived just after 48 hours of receiving that email. Good luck to you, sounds like it's on its way!


Final update on my case!!! I have a nice brand new shiny Visa  Im going to get to be with my husband and his family for the holidays and many more to come!!! They were on facetime with me when I opened the packet and collapsed to the floor in tears of happiness... All of them started cheering from the UK at the same time as I cried from all the pent up worry and frustration... Im finally going home!!! Flights are booked and we even celebrated by buying extra legroom together hahaha  we going home!!! 

Visa Type: Spouse (PRIORITY SERVICE PAID)
Online application submission date: 25 September 2014
Biometrics appointment date: 2 October 2014
Date sent: 2 October 2014
Delivered: 4 October 2014
Delivery acknowledgement email date: 4 October 2014
Email requesting additional information about relationship and financials 21 October 2014
Email requesting Audited/unaudited account for self employment 22 October Responded 29 October with forms (one week from deadline given until to receive it by) 
5 November Deadline reached for receipt of unaudited/audited accounts, Email sent requesting information if it was ever received or not. No response
17 November, email sent requesting status update about if forms were ever received.
18 November response stating they thought we were asking progress of our application and stating that its complete. 
21 November Email received that a decision has been made and documents were to be shipped back to us.
24 November Tracking begins in fed-ex showing delivery scheduled Wednesday 26 November.
VISA GRANTED!
Valid from 31 Oct 2014


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

*I got my fiance visa!!!!!*



rupps said:


> I got the email early this morning saying that a decision has been made. Today is the 16 day mark since I received the initial email saying they are preparing to open my application for review. I'm shaking like a leaf in anticipation of my package, hopefully with a visa!! Good luck to everyone else waiting for a response! :fingerscrossed:


I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!! I had a not so straight forward application, at least that's what I thought. I had gotten a DWI in NY in 2007 that I disclosed with as much paperwork as I could provide. I was also detained in London and denied entry in November 2013 for not having an outbound flight and what they thought were insufficient funds to sustain myself during my holiday. With those things (paperwork included) in my application I was very nervous about the outcome. I didn't know how those hiccups would affect the application. Apparently, all was well so long as I provided the proper paperwork and explained the situations. 

Anyway, my timeline is as follows:

October 25th: Applied online.

October 29th: Biometrics done and supporting documents sent.

November 4th: Received Initial Email Saying "The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer." 

November 25th: Received Email Saying "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK. Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS.com

November 29th: Received my package from UPS WITH A VISA IN IT! 

Now, on my visa, they apparently issued the visa 3 days after I received the email saying my documents were received. The issue date on my visa is the 7th of November, they were making me sweat!!

I am absolutely bursting with happiness and relief and can only wish the same outcome for everyone else in the same situation! GOOD LUCK & STAY STRONG!


----------



## UStoUKSpouse (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations! What original documents did you include in your package besides your passport? What was returned to you besides the passport and the visa? I am preparing to send in my package but wasn't sure about originals that need to be in the package and also wasn't sure what to expect back after processing. Thanks in advance and congratulations again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

UStoUKSpouse said:


> Congratulations! What original documents did you include in your package besides your passport? What was returned to you besides the passport and the visa? I am preparing to send in my package but wasn't sure about originals that need to be in the package and also wasn't sure what to expect back after processing. Thanks in advance and congratulations again.


I have already told you all documents must be original.

As well as a stack of originals you should include an identical stack of copies. Then your originals will be returned.


----------



## rupps (Nov 18, 2014)

UStoUKSpouse said:


> Congratulations! What original documents did you include in your package besides your passport? What was returned to you besides the passport and the visa? I am preparing to send in my package but wasn't sure about originals that need to be in the package and also wasn't sure what to expect back after processing. Thanks in advance and congratulations again.


We supplied things like his pay slips, his p60, bank statements, a letter from the housing association where we will be living allowing me to stay there, a proof of employment letter from my fiance's job which also stated his annual income showing we met the financial requirement. We also supplied things like original hand written letters, postcards and also emails we had sent each other throughout our relationship, photos, various whatsapp and facebook conversations. ALL of our itineraries for EACH trip we took to see each other including hotel bookings. My fiance also typed up a statement of his own, basically a brief timeline and description of our relationship. It was short and sweet though, you don't want to overdo it, just want to prove that you guys are genuine and it's real, don't need all the romantic stuff. 

I hope this helps clarify things for you, we totally understand how difficult and daunting the process is!!

Best of luck


----------



## shaner (Oct 29, 2014)

rupps said:


> We supplied things like his pay slips, his p60, bank statements, a letter from the housing association where we will be living allowing me to stay there, a proof of employment letter from my fiance's job which also stated his annual income showing we met the financial requirement. We also supplied things like original hand written letters, postcards and also emails we had sent each other throughout our relationship, photos, various whatsapp and facebook conversations. ALL of our itineraries for EACH trip we took to see each other including hotel bookings. My fiance also typed up a statement of his own, basically a brief timeline and description of our relationship. It was short and sweet though, you don't want to overdo it, just want to prove that you guys are genuine and it's real, don't need all the romantic stuff.
> 
> I hope this helps clarify things for you, we totally understand how difficult and daunting the process is!!
> 
> Best of luck


Congrats Rupps, I came back to see if I could help anyone myself but it looks like the forum died down a bit haha! Have you come to UK yet with your visa? I am here since December 10, and am waiting on my National insurance number so that I can work here. My husband and I got a puppy husky for the holidays We couldnt ask for more... our family is whole!


----------



## Libby2710 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this so I'll just tell you of my experience with the UKBA I have applied for settlement visa for my husband 

27/11/14: submitted online application 
01/12/14: biometrics 
04/12/14: posted to Sheffield from New York ( it took so long because of confusion with the waybill) 
13/12/14: purchased retrospective priority service 
17/12/14: reached the office in Sheffield - we paid for express service from USPS but something happened on the way, not sure what but after endless phone calls we managed to get our money back from USPS because of the delay 
06/01/15: got an email from UKBA to say my online application had been recieved and was currently being prepared for consideration by an entry clearance officer 
09/01/14: got an email to say my descion had been made and my documents and passport would be despatched shortly 
10/10/14: waiting now...


----------



## goap (Jan 23, 2015)

Most recent timelines for people interested:

Settlement applied for my wife (Canadian) living in New York
- Jan 7th 2015 Application submitted online 
- Jan 12th Biometrics appointment at USCIS centre in Manhattan (very quick and quiet)
- Jan 12th Mailed everything to Sheffield via UPS Express
- Jan 14th UPS tracking confirms delivery
- Jan 15th "We have received your application" email from UKBA
- Jan 19th "We have made a decision" email from UKBA
- Jan 19th UPS tracking reports depature from Sheffield
- Jan 20th All documents, passport and visa received back in New York.


----------

